# Toño Torreón llega a los 1000 ¡el día de su cumpleaños!



## lamartus

Estimado Toño:


*¡¡¡FELICIDADES DOBLES!!!

**¡Feliz cumpleaños y feliz postiversario!

Es un placer tenerte por aquí. Muchas gracias por ser un forero enormemente activo, siempre amable y atento, pero sobre todo por hacerme ver lo cerca cerquísima que estamos estando tan lejos. ¿Será una cosa general o es que somos especímenes raros ambos?

Un abrazo enorme, compañero, y espero leer muchas miles más de aportaciones tuyas.*​


----------



## krolaina

¡¡FELICIDADES!!​
Claro, tú lo que querías era que te felicitásemos por todo, eh??.

Tienes que dedicarnos muchas "caritas", eh?

Es genial compartir contigo los hilos, siempre tan ameno, divertido, simpático, gracioso! vamos, me parto contigo.

Besos múltiples en este día de dobles felicitaciones y un gracias enorme por toda la ayuda que prestas.

Ándale!

Carol.​


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¡Hasta que pude entrar!

Muchísimas gracias a las dos. Todo me salió según mis planes jajajajajaa. Lo del postiversario no me había dado cuenta, y lo del cumpleaños quisiera olvidarlo, pero bueno...

Espero poder seguir disfrutando de sus comentarios y aportaciones hasta que cumpla el doble (de años, no de posts).

Un beso a las dos (a las dos mejillas de cada una de ustedes).

¡Gracias!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Bingo, Toño!!, ¡¡Muchas felicitaciones, y que sigas cumpliendo.....DE TODO!! *


----------



## EmilyD

Many happy returns of the Day and of the Post !!    

Nomi


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¡Rayines, muchas gracias por tus deseos! Espero seguir cumpliendo, al menos años.

EmilyD, thank you for your wishes!


----------



## horusankh

Muchas felicidades Toño, sí, por las dos cosas, no se me achicopale, que al cabo el cumpleaños nomás dura un día, y hasta el año que entra. Disfrútelo. 

Espero que te la pases muy bien y que sigas acumulando posts a esa velocidad, y de paso compartiéndonos tus conocimientos. Muchas gracias por eso. 

Roberto.


----------



## Berenguer

*¡Felicidades dobles Toño!* Tanto por esos 38 tacos (¡coño! hay que sentirse orgulloso de ir acumulando sabiduría), como por ese millar de mensajes al estilo "speedy gonzalez" (que recuerdos de infancia, con ese ¡ándale, ándale, arriba, arriba!) pero siempre con extrema sapiencia.

Un saludo enorme a la tierra mexicana

Berenguer

PD: iba a proponer un brindis con "Viña Real" (¿sigue existiendo esta bebida por allí?) pero mejor lo hago con un chupito de mezcal (la verdad que el gusano da cosa)


----------



## alexacohen

Jolines, con lo que me ha costado a mí llegar a los mil...
Speedy Gonzales Toño, a partir de ya.

Felicidades, chavo.

Alexandra


----------



## heidita

Estimado Toño: un placer poder felicitarte en tu día por duplicado. 

Entonces hay que preparar un festejo en condiciones, ¿no?

De momento algo de comer: un poquito de pan para ir sobre ruedas con salchichas.

Luego algo de beber.......¡¡incluso los bebés en Alemania saben que la cerveza es lo mejor!!

Y al final  ¡¡ESTE GRAN ABRAZO!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Felicidades paisano!
Siempre es un placer leer tus comentarios impregnados de un gran sentido del humor (y muy acertados también).
En cuanto a lo de cumplir años, es un buen pretexto para recibir muestras de cariño de todos los que te aprecian. Espero que te la pases muy bien y que recibas un montón de regalos.

Un abrazote desde esta playa con un sol abrasador,

Beatriz


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Queridísimo Toñito :*

*El foro de "Sólo Español" no sería ni mucho menos lo mismo sin tu presencia, con tantas aportaciones llenas de sentido del humor y de conocimientos. ¿Se puede pedir algo mejor? *

*Y... ¡que cumplas muchos más! (posts y añitos...) *

*Un saludo muy fuerte a Torreón desde una Barcelona de lo más veraniega (si te hubiese felicitado ayer, hubiese sido desde Lisboa...)*

*Sigue así , muchos besos / molts petons,*

*La Traductora del Poble Sec*​


----------



## Cristina.

Muchas felicidades, tanto por tus primeros 1000 como por tu cumple!
Me gustan mucho tus aportes, aprendo mucho, se ve que eres un mexicano culto y aprendo mucho con los sutiles matices de la lengua mexicana que tanto me apasiona.
Ahorita te mando nomás un beso virtual, güey ( con el significado de 'colega', ¿eh?) .
Lo he mirado en el DRAE, por si acaso, y me he encontrado esto (la RAE me ha 'fallao' una vez más, tendría que haber recogido la acepción de 'colega') .Por eso he investigado y mirando muy por encima aquí he visto que puede significar las 2 cosas, yo te lo digo en el sentido de "buddy" (#7) 
La primera vez que lo escuché fue en la peli "Amores perros", en la que se decía numerosas veces (con el sentido de 'tronco', 'colega', para decir tonto creo que decían pendejo, también decían deja de hacer pendejadas), al principio creía que era 'buey', pero luego ya me enteré, y me he dado cuenta de que muchos españoles ya la conocen y bromean con ella cuando quieren imitar a un mexicano.

Bueno, vaya rollo que he metío, si es tu hilo de felicitación y parece que es el hilo de 'güey', solo quería explicarlo para evitar malentendidos, no es mi intención, ni modo.

Pues eso, muchas felicidades por partida doble, cuate.


----------



## Eva Maria

Felicidades, TT! 

Esta coincidencia es esotérica! Eso significa que llegarás a cumplir 1000 años! 

Tus floridos y elocuentes comentarios a la mexicana ya son imprescindibles en el foro español!

Toño, sigue compartiendo todo tu ser con nosotros!

Besos 1000!

Eva Maria


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Agradezco infinitamente a todos sus comentarios. La verdad es para mí un placer meterme al foro y leer sus aportaciones. Algunos (o todos) de ustedes exageran, pero si logro arrancarles una sonrisa (aún cuando hablo en serio, jajaja) pues qué mejor.

Les mando a todos un abrazo enorme (las mujeres pueden, si así lo desean, apuntarse un beso de mi parte). 

Muchísimas gracias por permitirme ser parte de esta comunidad, y por hacerme sentir bienvenido. Para el año entrante, espero poder invitarlos a mi fiesta de cumpleaños... que durará más de un día, porque si no no tendría chiste.

Gracias a todos, y saludos desde esta tierra desértica.

Toño


----------



## aceituna

Como siempre, la aceituna llega tarde, pero no por eso voy a dejar de felicitarte:

*¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS MÁS UNOS DÍAS!*
*Y*
*¡FELIZ MIL CIENTO Y PICO POSTIVERSARIO!*​ 
Un besote,
Inés


----------



## chics

¡Felicidades con retraso! Mil y un octavo del siguiente, ya... vaya carrera.


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus 1.125 mensajes y felicidades por tus 18 cumpleaños.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Tú que sí no corres, vuelas. ¡Felicidades!
Tus comentarios son siempre muy amenos y atinados.


----------



## María Madrid

Toño.... tarde, lo sé (pero he tenido un motivo lo suficientemente importante como para que me puedas excusar) Muchísimas felicidades por partida doble! Felicidades y gracias por toda tu ayuda. Saludos,


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Enhorabuena, *Toño*. Me alegro de coincidir contigo.


----------



## loladamore

¡Muchas felicidades por tus primeros mil, Toño! 
(Dices que quieres olvidarte del cumpleaños...)

¡Saludos semidesérticos desde la Bufa para la Laguna!

Un abrazo,
Lola​


----------



## Fernita

*Toño, recién te conozco y quiero felicitarte por tu cumpleaños y por tus más de 1000 aportes. Anoche estábamos con el tema de Tae-kwondo, ¿recuerdas?*

*¡Espero que nos veamos más seguido en el foro!*

*Te mando un cariñoso abrazo,*
*Fernita *​


----------



## Antpax

Felicidades campeón, aunque tarde. Me temo que las cosas bonitas ya te las han dicho así que seré escueto. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------

